

A clever idea for stopping Wikileaks. - amichail
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/12/02/how-to-stop-wikileaks/

======
joezydeco
So Alice is somehow supposed to know the set of documents that will be leaked
_ahead of time_ , generate the fakes, then somehow get them to Wikileaks so
they will be leaked at the same time as the originals?

Am I missing something here? Wikileaks has the element of surprise and time.
There's no way to put out documents after the fact and say "oh nononono,
_these_ are the real documents" without being obvious.

------
oemta
This would only be effective if you know that a leak is going to occur.
Otherwise, this wouldn't mitigate any specific leak as it is unknown when the
leak would occur.

However, a strategy that could worsen the effectiveness of Wikileaks would be
to constantly spam them with large amounts of plausibly authentic fake
documents. Maybe I'm missing something but this seems like such an easy way to
tie up the resources of Wikileaks that you'd have to wonder why these
governments and corporations aren't already doing this.

------
jackfoxy
I think there is seldom a good reason for changing the original title of an
article for posting on HN. Why was this one changed?

